# Winter Surge?



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Newbie here.
Do you guys see more surges in the Winter when roads are bad or does ride volume die down a lot. Wondering which way it will go


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

A rainy day typically brings with it 1.6x surge and 5 to 10 mile Pool pings.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

theMezz said:


> Newbie here.
> Do you guys see more surges in the Winter when roads are bad or does ride volume die down a lot. Wondering which way it will go


Last year some of my best earning days were daytime snows. I could easily make $200ish in about 4 hours.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Good. Just got 4 new snow tires!


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

You'll see them where you're at. Either people don't feel comfortable driving in the snow. Or they know their cars aren't fit for the snow (bald tires). If you're willing to go out and do it, you'll do alright. Just know you are at a greater risk and will have to do more clean up. Pros and Cons.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

When temperatures plunge into the 60's in Miami, everyone stays indoors and turns the heat on!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

theMezz , it really depends on what part of the state you are in.

Here in sunny Buffalo, lets just say that I am REALLY looking forward to the snow and the bad roads. It keeps the ants home and the prices higher.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

brentb31 said:


> Last year some of my best earning days were daytime snows. I could easily make $200ish in about 4 hours.


My best days were last winter in snow as well,


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I’m right in the middle of New York so we get tons of snow


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I was wondering about this as well. My first winter as a driver too. Some of my other Uber friends that drive part time say when it's frigid cold (below 10 degrees) you'll sometimes get rides of 2 blocks from the college kids just so they can warm up! I don't know if there pulling my leg but it will be interesting to see how the winter unfolds up here.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I was wondering about this as well. My first winter as a driver too. Some of my other Uber friends that drive part time say when it's frigid cold (below 10 degrees) you'll sometimes get rides of 2 blocks from the college kids just so they can warm up! I don't know if there pulling my leg but it will be interesting to see how the winter unfolds up here.


I would say that is true.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Winter surges are in my market big time.

No pax want to drive, half the UBER drivers go home because they are scared, and it's gravy for the rest of us.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I was wondering about this as well. My first winter as a driver too. Some of my other Uber friends that drive part time say when it's frigid cold (below 10 degrees) you'll sometimes get rides of 2 blocks from the college kids just so they can warm up! I don't know if there pulling my leg but it will be interesting to see how the winter unfolds up here.


Its true...my 2nd shortest ride ever was a pax who went .17 miles because it was snowing out and they didnt want to walk in the snow. XL ride plus tip, made $11 and took less than 2 minutes to complete.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Good. Just got 4 new snow tires!


Waste of money, snow is generally good unless a state .if emergency is called... then the surge is highly limited


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Yea money get real in around a week or so until New Years after that back to terribleness so soak it up


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Winter surges in Pittsburgh have always been very good here. Week night it's 9pm snow is coming down lack of drivers to begin with they start to get scared and stay inside. Out comes to the Dodge Dart with the snow tires on it. Scared money don't make money lol.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

This is all on the premise of previous years they’ve capped the surge gradually but only an idiot is gonna pick up ppl for 1.8 surge in a snow storm


I’ll do it for 3.5 surge all day and this is actually the only time I’m willing to take far trips wanna go to Ohio? Cool I know I’m gonna get 180 from Uber and I don’t have to try to tell u I need a tip to make it worthwhile


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the snow, bring it on


----------

